# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم IR-KEY Dongle  IR-Key Suite 5.0.13 Released(MonkeyTest/TimeService/net-log virus remover)

## mohamed73

IR-Key Suite 5.0.13 Released  MonkeyTest/TimeService/net-log virus remover
Some bug Fixes      Contact to our resellers to buy this product: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    Yes, It is free for IR-Key Suite Users. This is the newest download link:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ][irtci].zip  password: irtci

----------

